# MECA SPL Smackdown - Selma, CA 9/13/14



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

This appears to be a strictly SPL show (by name and flyer), but the SQL box is checked on the MECA events page. Anyone know for sure if this will be an SQ comp along with SPL? Kimo? 

Events


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

There will be SQ available. However, this is a brand new shop who plans to focus on SPL competitions. Good possibility SQ and SPL judging/demoing may occur. However, if you need points for State finals this would be a good time to get them as well as sign up for your memebership. Registration I hope to be at 9:00 and start judging asap.


----------

